# Good Kinect Video



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

For anyone wanting to check out Kinect, this is a video about an hour long, which shows pretty well what its going to be like. I think it looks pretty cool.

http://uk.gamespot.com/shows/now-playing/?now_playing_microsoft_kinect20101026#embed_video


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Having played with a Kinect first hand last week......... I have to say it's AWESOME. I thought the ads and hype made it look like a gimmick......... but after playing a couple games, I was impressed.

The tracking has a little lag --- but it's impressive that it tracks left-right-and depth.... and not just hand tracking, but arms, legs and head... and even velocity of movement.

I want to buy it!


----------



## becq66 (Jul 13, 2011)

the technology is great i haven't seen any great games to go with it yet. Or can someone recommend Kinect games. Also i am looking at connecting xbox live and need all the help i can get


----------



## overwe1ght (Mar 19, 2012)

becq66 said:


> the technology is great i haven't seen any great games to go with it yet. Or can someone recommend Kinect games. Also i am looking at connecting xbox live and need all the help i can get


What type of games do you like?


----------



## dmiller68 (Apr 9, 2012)

Right now the Kinect Sports and Sports 2 are the best games. I got Kinect Star Wars the other day and I have found single player works pretty well but multi-player is still a little clunky.


----------

